# Help with Connecting Active Speakers to Active Sub



## dastig (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm having some problems connecting my active monitors ( Neumann KH120) to my Klipsch Sub-12.

Right now I have it set up as follows: 
Soundcard/DAC -----> Kenwood KC-X1 Line Ins

Then

Kenwood KC-X1 Sub out -----> Klipsch Sub 12 LF in
Kenwood KC-X1 LR Line outs ----> Neumann KH120s

Works ok for the moment, but it seems like there should be a simpler solution than having the this huge kenwood pre-amp box take up space on my desk. I would go DAC to Klipsch Sub-12 line in directly, but there are no line-level outputs on the sub to go to my speakers, only high level outputs. Also, there is no crossover freq. adjustment available on the kenwood pre-amp, which is an option I would like to have.

Can any recommend a cost effective (and space effective) solution to my dilemma?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

The best solution I can think of is to buy a soundcard that has individual speaker output jacks.
The crossovers and volume levels can be adjusted through the soundcard software.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You have a couple of options. You could just split the signal from the sound card directly to the speakers and sub. The speakers would run full-range, so you’d have to adjust the sub to roll in at the frequency the speakers are rolling out.

Or – you could replace the Kenwood with an electronic crossover. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

